# Orange Soda pulled pork with a Q-view



## chorizodahitman (Jun 14, 2016)

Wanted to try something different for tonight's pulled pork (tailgating for a soccer match). Asked for some help yesterday and got one reply but it was a little to late in the day for that so went to Pinterest and found this idea. 













image.jpeg



__ chorizodahitman
__ Jun 14, 2016






This is me getting it ready. My normal mustard and spicy rub, the  in the fridge for 7 hours. 













image.jpeg



__ chorizodahitman
__ Jun 14, 2016






1 am I got up to put it on the smoker. A few injections of soda, then poured some over the top of it and into the pan. Placed it on the smoker a few minutes later at 185 degrees













image.jpeg



__ chorizodahitman
__ Jun 14, 2016






6 am took the baster and sprayed the butt with the soda and natural juices. 













image.jpeg



__ chorizodahitman
__ Jun 14, 2016






A look at 2 pm. Tossed on some sausages to go along with it and upped the temp to 225. Bark is coming along great and it smells amazing. Will post the finished product soon.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 14, 2016)

Unusual recipe.  I'm gonna try it.  BUT Down here folks prefer BIG RED over Orange.  The possibilities are endless. 

Point for originality!

B


----------



## b-one (Jun 14, 2016)

Interesting could be great for the next batch of carnitas!


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## tropics (Jun 15, 2016)

Is it done yet

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks great!

How did it turn out?

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2016)

I really want to know how it turned out.  Did the orange flavor carry through??

Gary


----------



## mfreel (Jun 15, 2016)

Geez.  Can't leave folks hangin' like this.


----------



## sauced (Jun 15, 2016)

Well......how did it turn out? The soda is interesting.


----------



## weev (Jun 15, 2016)

Must still be in a food coma !!


----------



## chorizodahitman (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry about that everyone. Things got crazy trying to get to the soccer match and I got a little behind. The result? Probably the most tender and moist butt I have ever smoked. The bark and ring had a great sweet (orange soda) and spicy (rub) flavor, but the sweetness didn't penetrate all the way through. Going to put the leftovers back in the smoker tonight with the remaining soda and top it off with a little more rub. Will take a q-view of that!


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2016)

Definitely points for a new idea and great looking pork.

Disco


----------

